# I am going to be engaged :D



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 11, 2012)

This Christmas I am going to be engaged with the girl of my life 
She is the best thing that ever happened to me and I am full in love with here 
I want to share with you my happiness and some photos of us


----------



## bbzz (Dec 11, 2012)

Congratz, man, congratz. 

That's the only thing in life that matters, everything else is just a filler.

(yes even UNIX.)


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 11, 2012)

I believe this. The reason that we are alive is to be married, to love and to be parents. If you really love your baby, love his mother. Family is the greatest thing in life. To have a woman that really loves you and a baby that laugh seeing this parents in love


----------



## fonz (Dec 11, 2012)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I believe this. The reason that we are alive is to be married, to love and to be parents.


I may have a somewhat different view on life, but still: congratulations :beer

Fonz


----------



## bbzz (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah...I was thinking about that girlfriend love thing, I never said anything about marriage et alia.


But yeah, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 11, 2012)

Congratulations! May you live happily ever after


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 11, 2012)

Congrats. Now go make some daemons!


----------



## _martin (Dec 11, 2012)

Congrats man, enjoy it. 



			
				UNIXgod said:
			
		

> Congrats. Now go make some daemons!



I think he already forked, he's waiting for return value now ;-)


----------



## SirDice (Dec 12, 2012)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> This Christmas I am going to be engaged with the girl of my life


Congratulations!


> She is the best thing that ever happened to me and I am full in love with here


What? It isn't FreeBSD? :OO


----------



## alie (Dec 12, 2012)

Congratz! Make some BabySk8harddiefastDaemon


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 12, 2012)

> What? It isn't FreeBSD?


In computing yes. In life is Angie


----------



## vermaden (Dec 12, 2012)

@sk8harddiefast

Good luck man, have a great life with her.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 12, 2012)

Should perhaps be posted in the humor thread but it seems fitting :e



> On the first day of term, a university professor stood in front of his philosophy class with an empty jar.
> 
> Without saying a word to his students, he removed the lid of the jar and filled it with golf balls. When no more golf balls fit he closed the jar with its lid. He then asked his class, â€œWould you say that the jar is now full?â€ His students observed the jar and concluded that the jar was indeed full.
> 
> ...


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 12, 2012)

> â€œAh, Iâ€™m glad you asked,â€ replied the professor. â€œIt means that no matter how full your life is, there is always room for a beer with a friend.â€


xaxaxa


----------



## break19 (Dec 12, 2012)

She's hot. What's she doing with you?

...

 Congrats!


----------



## gkontos (Dec 12, 2012)

ÎÎ± Î¶Î®ÏƒÎµÏ„Îµ Î½Î± ÎµÏ…Ï„Ï…Ï‡Î®ÏƒÎµÏ„Îµ ÎºÎ±Î¹ ÎºÎ±Î»Î¿ÏÏ‚ Î±Ï€Î¿Î³ÏŒÎ½Î¿Ï…Ï‚!

@all Sorry for the Greek


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 12, 2012)

Î•Ï…Ï‡Î±ÏÎ¹ÏƒÏ„ÏŽ Ï€Î¬ÏÎ± Ï€Î¿Î»Ï  (Thank you very much in English)


----------



## asapilu (Dec 12, 2012)

congratulations


----------



## tingo (Dec 12, 2012)

Congrats! Best wishes for a long and happy future together!


----------



## fonz (Dec 12, 2012)

*There's something about the name Angie...*



			
				break19 said:
			
		

> She's hot. What's she doing with you?


I know that's a joke and I had half a mind of making a similar joke, but... If this Angie girl/woman is as pretty on the inside as she is on the outside and/or as her name is, I'm sure you (=OP) are going to be very happy together.

Fonz

P.S. I actually have a (teenage) niece called Angie and she's beautiful too. Apparently there's something special about that name


----------



## vertexSymphony (Dec 15, 2012)

break19 said:
			
		

> She's hot. What's she doing with you?
> 
> ...
> 
> Congrats!



He's hot too ... go figure x')


----------



## kpedersen (Dec 15, 2012)

Congrats for the both of you!

Now that you have external commitments, you might think about cutting down on your sk8ing hard and dying fast habits!


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 16, 2012)

Be very happy, couple!

sk8harddiefast@, nice example to be included in our man pages


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 16, 2012)

> Now that you have external commitments, you might think about cutting down on your sk8ing hard and dying fast habits!


Well not to stop it but for sure I have not so much time as 3 years before. Tomorrow I am going to be 25 years old officially. I want to skate but not to kill my self or go to skate and leave Angie on home alone.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Dec 17, 2012)

Congrats man. Wish you all the very best.


----------



## sossego (Dec 18, 2012)

Congrats; but, why aren't you smiling?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't know. I rarely smile on photos. Angie too. Just our character is like that. In daily routine both of us we laugh. But on photos we get a serious face


----------



## FBSD (Jan 9, 2013)

Congratulation. Hope you have a nice engagement. Nice to put a face to a name!


----------



## ajith (Jan 10, 2013)

Congratulation.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 10, 2013)

Congratulations, I wish you all the very best for the future. And lot's of golf balls, for sure.



			
				sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I don't know. I rarely smile on photos. Angie too. Just our character is like that. In daily routine both of us we laugh. But on photos we get a serious face



As long as this does not come from a reflex formed by some official handing you a name card to hold prior to the photo (and which is taken in front of a wall with lines for height measurement), then there is absolutely no problem  
I can't really smile or laugh on command, either.


----------



## shitson (Jan 10, 2013)

matoatlantis said:
			
		

> Congrats man, enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think he already forked, he's waiting for return value now ;-)



I think what your looking for here is plenty of fork() now it's time to exec(/bin/baby) 

Congrats mate - Never had a girlfriend myself/wife myself. Expensive hobby


----------



## sixtydoses (Jan 15, 2013)

The last time I was here was probably almost a year ago and you were still a boy, now am here and you're a man! How time flies. Congratulations!


----------



## sossego (Jan 17, 2013)

Sometimes when I see this thread, I think....
"I am going to be enraged! x("


----------



## kpa (Jan 17, 2013)

sossego said:
			
		

> Sometimes when I see this thread, I think....
> "I am going to be enraged! x("



Marvin, is that you?

:e


----------



## sossego (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm not Marvin; but, the next time I see him, I'll let him know you called.


----------



## YZMSQ (Jan 18, 2013)

So, you have two wives: FreeBSD and your girl:e
Just a joke. Anyway, congratulations!:e


----------



## kpa (Jan 18, 2013)

sossego said:
			
		

> I'm not Marvin; but, the next time I see him, I'll let him know you called.



Sorry, couldn't resist. The joke is getting a bit too obscure nowadays...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvin_the_paranoid_android


----------



## Martillo1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Congrats!!! Marriage is an adventure, so enjoy the trip!!!


----------



## nekoexmachina (Jan 22, 2013)

Nah man
Congrats if it works for you
(for me didn't) 
Also did you remember, that masturbating should be done before making any decision regarding females?


----------



## Majorix (Jan 22, 2013)

I have not married, and most likely never will. I have totally given up on the idea of "love". I am not suicidal or anything (lol) but can perfectly continue my life without depending on (or being bound to) a woman or kids. They are just trouble in my eyes.

Congrats to you anyways!


----------



## jrm@ (Jan 22, 2013)

nekoexmachina said:
			
		

> ...masturbating should be done before making any decision regarding females?



That would make an excellent signature.


----------



## fonz (Jan 22, 2013)

jrm said:
			
		

> That would make an excellent signature.


Nah, it will just end up offending someone.


----------



## sossego (Jan 26, 2013)

I am unoffended.


----------

